# Prijevod s Kajkavskog na Štokavski



## Diaspora

Pošto ne mogu da nađem riječnik kajkavskih izraza, bili bi mi neko mogao prevesti ovu pjesmu na Štokavski, hvala vam puno.

_V jutro dišeče gda bregi su spali a mesec još zajti ni štel.
Potiho sem otprl rasklimanu lesu i pinklec na pleča sem del.
Stara je mati išla za menom, nemo vu zemlu gledeč.

__Ni mogla znati kaj zbirem vu duši
I zakaj od včera nis rekel ni reč.
Preveč smo toga povedat si šteli
A se smo pozabili več.
_
_Gda smo vre prešli kraj najzadnje hiže vu suzah najemput sem bil.
Kaj ne bi to vidla stara mi mati z rukami lice sem skril.
Sud oko mene su disale rože i bil je rascveteni maj.

__A ja nis ni jemput pogledal za sobom,
Od tuge nis mogel pozdraviti kraj,
Samo sem bregima dragim obečal
Da vrnul se bum nazaj.
Samo sem bregima dragim obečal
Da vrnul se bum nazaj._


----------



## slavic_one

Diaspora said:
			
		

> Pošto ne mogu da nađem riječnik kajkavskih izraza, bi_li bi mi netko mogao prevesti ovu pjesmu na štokavski, hvala vam puno.



Ja ću pokušati dok se ne javi netko stručniji jer nisam iz kajkavskog kraja niti ga znam, ali pjesmu razumijem:

U jutro dišeće(?) kada brijegovi su spavali a mjesec još nije htjeo zaći
po tiho sam otvorio rasklimani plot (tj. vrata plota) i vreću na leđa sam stavio
stara je mati išla za mnom, nijemo u zemlju gledajući

Nije mogla znati što držim u duši
i zašto od jučer nisam rekao ni riječ
previše smo si toga govoriti htjeli
a sve smo zaboravili već

Kada smo prešli kraj najzadnje kuće, u suzama odjedanput sam bio
da ne bi vidjela to stara mi mati, s rukama lice sam sakrio
svuda oko mene su disale ruže i bio je rascvjerani svibanj

A ja nisam ni jedanput pogledao za sobom
od tuge nisam mogao pozdraviti kraj
samo sam brijegovima dragima obećao
da ću se vratiti nazad


----------



## Athaulf

slavic_one said:


> U jutro dišeće(?)



Ako se ne varam, "dišeče" na slovenskom znači "mirisno". U ovom kajkavskom dijalektu vjerojatno znači isto.


----------



## Diaspora

slavic_one said:


> U jutro dišeće(?) kada brijegovi su spavali a mjesec još nije htjeo zaći
> po tiho sam otvorio rasklimani plot (tj. vrata plota) i vreću na leđa sam stavio
> stara je mati išla za mnom, nijemo u zemlju gledajući
> 
> Nije mogla znati što držim u duši
> i zašto od jučer nisam rekao ni riječ
> previše smo si toga govoriti htjeli
> a sve smo zaboravili već
> 
> Kada smo prešli kraj najzadnje kuće, u suzama odjednput sam bio
> da ne bi vidjela to stara mi mati, s rukama lice sam sakrio
> svuda oko mene su disale ruže i bio je rascvjerani svibanj
> 
> A ja nisam ni jedanput pogledao za sobom
> od tuge nisam mogao pozdraviti kraj
> samo sam brijegovima dragima obećao
> da ću se vratiti nazad


 
Hvala ti, samo bih volio dodati svoj pjesnički prijevod.

U jutro mirisnom dok su brijegovi spavali a mjesec još nije htjeo zaći
tiho otvorih kapiju i vreću na leđa sam stavio
stara je mati išla sa mnom, nijemo u zemlju gledajući
Nije mogla znati šta mi duša krije
i zašto od jučer ne rekoh ni riječ
previše smo toga govoriti htjeli
a sve zaboravismo već
Kad pređosmo kraj najzadnje kuće, u suze odjednom sam upao
da ne bi vidjela to stara mi mati, s rukama lice sakrih
svuda oko mene su mirisale ruže i bijaše rascvijeteni maj
A ja nisam ni jedanput pogledao za sobom
od tuge nisam mogao da pozdravim kraj
samo brijegovima dragima obećah
da ću se vratiti nazad

Teško mi je zamisliti kako bi se ova pjesma otpjevala na štokavskom.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Athaulf said:


> Ako se ne varam, "dišeče" na slovenskom znači "mirisno".


 
It does:

*dišeč(e)* = pleasantly smelling
*smrdeč(e)* = unpleasantly smelling (stinking)

To me, Kajkavian always looks like a 50/50 mix of standard Croatian (BCS) and Slovenian. 

For comparsion's sake, here is how each Kajkavian line would sound in Slovenian:

_V jutro dišeče gda bregi su spali a mesec još zajti ni štel._
_V jutru dišečem ko bregovi so spali a mesec še vziti ni hotel._
_Potiho sem otprl rasklimanu lesu i pinklec na pleča sem del._
_Potiho sem odprl "razklimano" leso in vrečo na pleča sem dal._
_Stara je mati išla za menom, nemo vu zemlu gledeč._
_Stara mati je šla za menoj, nemo v zemljo gledoč._

_Ni mogla znati kaj zbirem vu duši_
_Ni mogla vedeti kaj nosim v duši_
_I zakaj od včera nis rekel ni reč._
_In zakaj od včeraj nisem rekel niti besede._
_Preveč smo toga povedat si šteli_
_Preveč tega smo si povedati hoteli_
_A se smo pozabili več._
_A vse smo že pozabili._

_Gda smo vre prešli kraj najzadnje hiže vu suzah najemput sem bil._
_Ko smo šli mimo zadnje hiše [zadnjo hišo prešli], naenkrat v solzah sem bil._
_Kaj ne bi to vidla stara mi mati z rukami lice sem skril._
_Da tega ne bi videla moja stara mati, z rokami obraz sem si skril._
_Sud oko mene su disale rože i bil je rascveteni maj._
_Povsod okoli mene so dišale rože in bil je razcveten maj._

_A ja nis ni jemput pogledal za sobom,_
_A jaz nisem niti enkrat pogledal za seboj,_
_Od tuge nis mogel pozdraviti kraj,_
_Od žalosti nisem mogel pozdraviti kraja,_
_Samo sem bregima dragim obečal_
_Le bregovom dragim sem obljubil_
_Da vrnul se bum nazaj._
_Da vrnil se bom nazaj._
_Samo sem bregima dragim obečal_
_Le bregovom dragim sem obljubil_
_Da vrnul se bum nazaj._
_Da vrnil se bom nazaj._


----------



## slavic_one

Athaulf said:
			
		

> Ako se ne varam, "dišeče" na slovenskom znači "mirisno". U ovom kajkavskom dijalektu vjerojatno znači isto.



Najvjerojatnije! Nisam se toga sjetio, hvala 



			
				TriglavNationalPark said:
			
		

> To me, Kajkavian always looks like a 50/50 mix of standard Croatian (BCS) and Slovenian.


To me čakavian is almost more similar to Czech than to Croatian  and kajkavian also is similar to Russian and Czech so that's why I started to understand them 



			
				Diaspora said:
			
		

> Hvala ti, samo bih volio dodati svoj pjesnički prijevod.
> 
> U jutro mirisnom (ili "u jutru mirisnom") dok su brijegovi spavali a mjesec još nije htjeo zaći
> tiho otvorih kapiju i vreću na leđa sam stavio (nezgodna kombinacija aorista i perfekta)
> stara je mati išla sza mnom, nijemo u zemlju gledajući
> Nije mogla znati šta mi duša krije
> i zašto od jučer ne rekoh ni riječ
> previše smo toga govoriti si htjeli
> a sve zaboravismo već
> Kad preođosmo kraj najzadnje kuće, u suze odjednom sam upao (nezgodan je ovaj "upao")
> da ne bi vidjela to stara mi mati, s rukama lice sakrih (ili skrih?)
> svuda oko mene su mirisale ruže i bijaše rascvijeteani maj
> A ja nisam ni jedanput pogledao za sobom
> od tuge nisam mogao da pozdravim kraj
> samo brijegovima dragima obećah
> da ću se vratiti nazad
> 
> Teško mi je zamisliti kako bi se ova pjesma otpjevala na štokavskom.



Mislio sam da pod "pjesnički" smatraš ritam i rimu 
Da ja probam onda:

*U mirisno jutro, dok su brijegovi snivali, a mjesec zašao još nije
kroz plot sam prošao sa vrećom na leđima tiho, kao lopov što se krije
stara moja mati, kročila je za mnom, nijemo u zemlju gledajuć'

Nije mogla znati što skrivam u duši
i zašto od jučer nisam rekao ni riječ
previše toga smo reći si htjeli
ali sve smo zaboravili već

Kada smo prošli zadnju kuću u selu u suzama sav sam već bio
kako vidjela nebi to stara mi mati, lice sam rukama skrio
svuda oko mene su mirisale ruže, bio je rascvjetani maj

A ja nisam ni jedanput pogledao za sobom
od tuge nisam mogao pozdraviti kraj
samo sam brijegovima dragima obećao
da ću se vratiti među njihov sjaj
samo sam brijegovima dragima obećao
da ću se vratiti među njihov sjaj* 

evoga sada štima i ritam i rima (stavljam copyright na prijevod)


----------



## sauge

Oh, in translation it loses so much. In my opinion, _Suza za zagorske brege_ is one of the most beautiful Croatian songs ever. And Kajkavian dialect used to be the base for "official Croatian language" in the 18th and 19th centuries, as well as Čakavian was earlier, and Štokavian now. If you want to understand it better, here's my translation, although the previous ones are good, I think. But God forbid singing it in any variety, but its beautiful original! 

_U mirisno jutro kad bregovi su spavali, a mjesec još nije htio zaći_
_Potiho sam otvorio rasklimanu ogradu i zavežljaj na leđa sam stavio._

_Stara je mati išla za mnom, nijemo gledajući u zemlju._
_Nije mogla znati što nosim u duši_
_I zašto od jučer nisam rekao ni riječi._
_Previše toga smo si htjeli reći_
_A sve smo već zaboravili._

_Čim smo prošli pokraj posljednje kuće, odjednom sam bio u suzama_
_Da ne bi vidjela stara mi mati, rukama sam sakrio lice._
_Svuda oko mene mirisale su ruže i bio je rascvjetani maj. _

_A ja nisam nijednom pogledao za sobom,_
_Od tuge nisam mogao pozdraviti svoj kraj,_
_Samo sam obećao dragim bregovima _
_Da ću se vratiti natrag._


----------



## Diaspora

Ovaj kajkavski mi zvuči kao strani jezik, ali lijepa je pjesma.


----------

